# professional liability insurance



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi all
Another sunny day in paradise.
We are starting up a yoga/pilates business and could do with some quotes on liability insurance, can anyone please help us with this?
We are in the eastern Algarve but any insurance that covers Portugal would be fine.
Thanks
RK


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good morning RK. You haven't wasted any time settling in, that's for sure.

Have a word with your bank who will offer a whole range of policies to cover every risk. Failing that, give Allianz a call but you should not consider a particular company who I cannot name as it would upset the mods. I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## randikev (Aug 26, 2016)

JohnBoy said:


> Good morning RK. You haven't wasted any time settling in, that's for sure.
> 
> Have a word with your bank who will offer a whole range of policies to cover every risk. Failing that, give Allianz a call but you should not consider a particular company who I cannot name as it would upset the mods. I'll drop you a PM.


Hi JohnBoy 
Yes its amazing how no income helps with the motivation. We are staying for good so might as well get on with it.
Thanks again for the advise will check what my bank can offer and Allianz.
RK


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

Speak to Erik at Ibex Insurance, Rua 1 de Maio, Tavira. (Road opposite Vila Gale Hotel)


----------



## Fiddly Fiona (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi

Could you pm me the contact who can't be named please? thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Fiddly Fiona said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you pm me the contact who can't be named please? thanks


PM with you now.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I would also be interested in knowing after the fires here. [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Maggy Crawford said:


> I would also be interested in knowing after the fires here. [email protected]. Thank you.


PM with you now Maggy.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Many thanks as always.


----------

